# Jumeirah Golf Estates



## bagpus (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi I'm relocating to Dubai shortly and looking at properties to rent at Jumeirah Golf Estates. Does anyone know if the Club House is finished? I'm also looking at property in the Greens/Meadows. Which would be best for a couple of empty nesters?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Bringing this up, is anyone living at Jumeirah Golf Estates? How does it compare to Arabian Ranches or Victory Heights?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The Club house isn't finished yet, there are a few people living out there now but it's mainly a large building site with a great golf course and there are no shops or amenities in the area.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I heard the club house is going to open in November.
Is anyone living there and can share some thoughts?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Stay away from it for at least a year. There will be loads of teething problems like most new areas. As Felix mentioned there is nothing nearby at all. Unless you don't mind a 25 min round trip to grab a pint of milk!


----------

